# Anyone use Foxit for PDF?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I just happened to be scrolling around and saw this free download. I was skeptical but it works to access pdf files. Only 1.6 MB, so I would recommend it for those with older computers and/or limited space. And the beauty is it only takes 20 minutes to download.
Lynn


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I use foxit as my primary way to view PDF files. Its starts quick, very small ram profile and will display almost everything I have tried to display.


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

I was getting a lot of those "Requires Acrobat 6.0 to view" messages and didn't want to do the big Acrobat download so I started to use Foxit. It opens the PDF's that my old Acrobat reader wouldn't. Hasn't failed me yet. It is now my default PDF viewer.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have it and it is working great~! and took off ALL Acrobat Reader stuff from my computer.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I still don't get why so many documents on the net are in pdf form, as they are such a pain sometimes...... but yeah, I use foxit. Very nice to have such a small download while on dialup.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

There is a version of Acrobat for linux, but I find the the little GSviewer that comes with Puppy Linux is perfectly adequate for my needs. 

Bigger is rarely better when it comes to software. Bigger is usually just bigger and indicates more laziness/sloppiness on part of those that wrote it.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

millipede said:


> I still don't get why so many documents on the net are in pdf form, as they are such a pain sometimes...... but yeah, I use foxit. Very nice to have such a small download while on dialup.


Do you have an alternative? I agree that pdfs can be a pain at times, but I haven't seen a good replacement yet that is widely accepted or available. There are others, but not very widely used.


----------

